# Another update on Gypsy!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

If feeding behavior's any indication, we're in for a rough winter. Responding to 1 of her remaining feral instincts, Doris-formerly Gypsy-is trying to bulk up. Her humans are trying to intervene...


----------

